# Please help me rehome my two beautiful girls.



## Laurendo (May 19, 2013)

I am very sadly looking for new home for my two beautfiul girls, Daisy and Lily. They must go together.

They are 6 years old, neutered and microchipped. They are both very loving, fun and sweet - very cuddly cats.

I really do not want to lose them however due to having had to move, I have no choice. Therefore I am looking for the absolute best home for them, and will not choose on a first come first served basis. I'd like to see any home that is offered for them.

Daisy, the tabby and white one, has pain issues in her back and therefore needs medication every other day. She takes it fine (in fact she likes it) however the prescription costs around £40 every 2 - 3 months. Without this prescription she is in a lot of pain, so this is something the new owner needs to be prepared for.

They are absolutely wonderful cats, great with children, do not scratch or bite. Ideally a home with no other pets would be brilliant, however I am flexible on this. They've never lived with other cats, but have lived with a dog, who they were generally the boss of.

I'd love somewhere away from a main road where they can go outside as the please. They come with a litter tray with a lid, litter, food, scratching post/toy, 1 cat box and around 10 weeks medication for Daisy. They are flead and wormed.

I am based in Norwich but willing to travel around a 50 - 60 mile radius for the right home.

Thanks.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I am not sure I understand why you having to move is a reason to part with your kitties given where you live. There are many places to rent in Norfolk that allow pets.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I understand people's concerns - but why is this worse than the person who cannot rehome their 19 cats - everyone is bending over backwards to help them!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Why not try and get them both fostered for a while. That way if you don't want to loose them it will allow you time to work things out.

If you pay or share in the cost for the care and medical treatment while in foster you will have more chance of finding the right person and quick.

Lets hope the right person will come along soon.
They are lovely cats.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Laurac said:


> I understand people's concerns - but why is this worse than the person who cannot rehome their 19 cats - everyone is bending over backwards to help them!


Nobody said it was worse or better, just curious that's all. The person looking for homes for nineteen cats runs a rescue centre of cats; they are not hers.

I was just trying to help. I am moving to Norfolk myself so I know that landlords are fairly pet friendly, and I wasn't sure if you knew that. I am sure people will want to know your reasons. I would have them myself but I am not sure my cat likes other cats very much.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jill3 said:


> Why not try and get them both fostered for a while. That way if you don't want to loose them it will allow you time to work things out.
> 
> If you pay or share in the cost for the care and medical treatment while in foster you will have more chance of finding the right person and quick.
> 
> ...


You're right Jill, and they are obviously best of friends.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Nobody said it was worse or better, just curious that's all. The person looking for homes for nineteen cats runs a rescue centre of cats; they are not hers.
> 
> I was just trying to help. I am moving to Norfolk myself so I know that landlords are fairly pet friendly, and I wasn't sure if you knew that. I am sure people will want to know your reasons. I would have them myself but I am not sure my cat likes other cats very much.


We weren't told that. We were told that she had 19 cats who were mainly brothers and sisters. It did come across as a hoarder- rightly or wrongly. Obviously wrongly given the new information. But it would be interesting to know how the "rescue" was being run.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Laurac said:


> We weren't told that. We were told that she had 19 cats who were mainly brothers and sisters. It did come across as a hoarder- rightly or wrongly. Obviously wrongly given the new information. But it would be interesting to know how the "rescue" was being run.


That is the problem with a forum where some members are so well known, they don't always think to explain things properly. Most of us know she runs a rescue centre; someone new coming along might well think she is a hoarder. Just a misunderstanding.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

It would be interesting to know where the boundaries between rescuer and hoarder lie though.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Laurac said:


> It would be interesting to know where the boundaries between rescuer and hoarder lie though.


A rescue does their best to find new homes for the cats and kittens that come into their care - a hoarder doesn't and many hoarders, sadly, doesn't even take care of the ones they have


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> A rescue does their best to find new homes for the cats and kittens that come into their care - a hoarder doesn't and many hoarders, sadly, doesn't even take care of the ones they have


And hoarding is an illness, isn't it? Whether it be animals or anything else?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> And hoarding is an illness, isn't it? Whether it be animals or anything else?


I believe so  I live in area with many elderly people and before retiring I took deliveries to several who would be classed as hoarders, houses where you couldn't move for piled up clutter that we might call junk but they saw as treasured possessions


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I only thought that because it said that lots of the cats were siblings. She must be rescuing whole families? Is there a reason why they have proved unhomeable until now?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry maybe i havent made my posts clear.
The lady with 19 cats i am helping is due to her being made homeless, she doesnt have a home in 3/4 weeks to live.

As you all know each cat is special but this isnt just a rehome my cats due to landlord issues, this is i will be living on the street very soon.

Im happy to try and help every cat needing a home.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Laurac said:


> I only thought that because it said that lots of the cats were siblings. She must be rescuing whole families? Is there a reason why they have proved unhomeable until now?


I understand that the rescue involved is taking these cats from one place but can't comment other than that. It may be that the come from a 'hoarder' who can no longer cope but you would need to ask that of Catcoonz who runs Grace Haven cat rescue.
OP - I hope you can keep your cats together, I hope even more that you can find a way for them to stay with you. Finding new homes for adults cats is hard in the current economic climate, finding homes for ones that are ill will be harder still 
Sorry CC - cross posted


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Laurac said:


> I understand people's concerns - but why is this worse than the person who cannot rehome their 19 cats - everyone is bending over backwards to help them!





newfiesmum said:


> Nobody said it was worse or better, just curious that's all. The person looking for homes for nineteen cats runs a rescue centre of cats; they are not hers.





Laurac said:


> We weren't told that. We were told that she had 19 cats who were mainly brothers and sisters. It did come across as a hoarder- rightly or wrongly. Obviously wrongly given the new information. But it would be interesting to know how the "rescue" was being run.





newfiesmum said:


> That is the problem with a forum where some members are so well known, they don't always think to explain things properly. Most of us know she runs a rescue centre; someone new coming along might well think she is a hoarder. Just a misunderstanding.


I am very confused now. I thought that CC is trying to find homes for 19 cats because the owner now cannot keep them.

I did not think that the owner of the 19 cats is running a rescue.

Is this all crossed wires?

OP, I think you might struggle to rehome these cats especially with the medical expenses. As you have probably gathered, rescues are inundated with cats and kittens.

What is the reason you aren't taking them with you? There are plenty of rental places where pets are allowed.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Fully understand that. Just think everyone needs to know the full facts. Has this lady taken on all the cats from a hoarder? Doesn't impact how people feel - just think the full story would be appreciated as it isn't normal for one person to have 19 cats!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Everybody can easily read the only facts i have myself on cat chat.
All i know is this lady will be homeless in 3/4 weeks time and desperately needs help rehoming them.

Why she has 19 cats which are brother and sister i dont know, all i know is she is on the waiting list for Battersea but with the time limit they may not be able to help in time so i am doing my very best to help her.

Maybe i will fail and only manage to help some of the cats but i will do my best to help.

What is going to happen to these poor cats if i dont try and help, well dumped on the street or pts and i dont see either of these options viable if we can help find homes.


----------



## Laurendo (May 19, 2013)

I had them fostered following breaking up from my long term partner, for around 18 months while I lived with my mother (who has 6 of her own rescues). I then got a new place that I could take them to with me. That was great but 6 months later I have been forced to leave there (no fault of my own). My mum took my cats for me but they were miserable, didn't get on with hers. Then a friend of mine offered to take them long term, only to change her mind less than two weeks later. My landlord has agreed for me to have them with me at the shared house I'm in, temporarily, but they can't stay here due to the fact others live here who don't want cats. I've no option money wise except to live in a shared house, and I've run out of friends to foster. When I got them it was forever, and I feel awful that I can no longer do that, hence my long post.

Do you seriously think that I would care so much about where they went if I hadn't considered every possible option, or do you think that no one else is smart enough to think them through and doesn't 'get' the world like you. I was excited when I saw replies that there might be help but instead it people questioning me then having an entirely different conversation over two pages. Does my explanation satisfy you? They've been moved too much lately and through lots of tears I've had to accept what is best for them.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Laurendo said:


> I had them fostered following breaking up from my long term partner, for around 18 months while I lived with my mother (who has 6 of her own rescues). I then got a new place that I could take them to with me. That was great but 6 months later I have been forced to leave there (no fault of my own). My mum took my cats for me but they were miserable, didn't get on with hers. Then a friend of mine offered to take them long term, only to change her mind less than two weeks later. My landlord has agreed for me to have them with me at the shared house I'm in, temporarily, but they can't stay here due to the fact others live here who don't want cats. I've no option money wise except to live in a shared house, and I've run out of friends to foster. When I got them it was forever, and I feel awful that I can no longer do that, hence my long post.
> 
> Do you seriously think that I would care so much about where they went if I hadn't considered every possible option, or do you think that no one else is smart enough to think them through and doesn't 'get' the world like you. I was excited when I saw replies that there might be help but instead it people questioning me then having an entirely different conversation over two pages. Does my explanation satisfy you? They've been moved too much lately and through lots of tears I've had to accept what is best for them.


Seems you are doing all you can for the cats and it must be a terrible sad time for you.

I cant help im afraid but I do wish you all the best in finding a suitable home.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so sorry that you have found yourself in such a horrible position through no fault of your own. you obviously want the best for your cats and i can tell from what you write that this is a really difficult time for you. i'm afraid i'm not in a position to help (i have 15 cats already) but i wish you all the best in finding a new home for them both. - and i agree, it isn't right that this thread has gone off subject. this is to try to help these two gets find a forever home, not to discuss other things. please try to help if you can, anyone. the cats deserve a chance xx


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Laurac said:


> We weren't told that. We were told that she had 19 cats who were mainly brothers and sisters. It did come across as a hoarder- rightly or wrongly. Obviously wrongly given the new information. But it would be interesting to know how the "rescue" was being run.


Why does it matter whether the 19 cats are from a rescue or from a hoarder? There are 19 cats in distress and need rehoming...surely that's all that matters?


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

It is quite shameful the way this thread has gone off course - this lady has nothing to do with the 19 cats and to hijack the thread about them is simply inexusable.

OP i hope you will stick around - inbetween the drivel and arguements on this forum there are folk who are extremely helpful and supportive - its just a shame you got this sort of welcome on your first visit here particularly in a time of such dire need.

I really hope it works out for you and your cats


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

This must be a terrible time for you. Good luck with finding a new home for your babies. They sound adorable and deserve a special place to live x


----------

